# living along the northern line



## omnipotent (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi, I need some advice about the places to live along the Northern line. I might be getting a job near edgemore so will be looking for a place up that way.

I need to know stuff like; safety at night on the streets, shops, tube and bus fares into london/Edgeware (oops) bars and clubs etc.

thanks

Oh I'm a girl so the dodgyness factor is important.


----------



## sunflower (Jul 19, 2007)

Where is the place you mean? Is it Edgeware by any chance??!


----------



## girasol (Jul 19, 2007)

Edgware even?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2007)

i lived in golders green for a couple of years, pretty good transport links, buses and northern line, easy to get to edgware, easy enough to get into town, and i'd say fairly safe


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 19, 2007)

Eurgh, the Northern Line


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 19, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i lived in golders green for a couple of years, pretty good transport links, buses and northern line, easy to get to edgware, easy enough to get into town, and i'd say fairly safe


you can get pretty cheap places too. i lived there too about 4 years ago, it was ultra safe and quite pleasant, near hampstead heath too.


----------



## lights.out.london (Jul 19, 2007)

Finchley is pleasant enough. I'd avoid Mill Hill East.


----------



## paolo (Jul 19, 2007)

lightsoutlondon said:
			
		

> Finchley is pleasant enough.



Wrong branch though?

Colindale and Burnt Oak are pretty depressing (safe enough, but nothing to do... vast tracts of residential). Hendon, Brent Cross marginally better but only marginal.

Hampstead/Belsize/Chalk Farm are all very nice, but top dollar.

So yep, Golders Green sounds like a good bet.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2007)

oh and temple fortune as well, just up from golders green (it's where i lived but no one has ever heard of it ) it's about 15 minute walk from golders green tube, regular buses up and down the finchley road, nearer the heath, felt pretty central when i was there


----------



## butterfly child (Jul 26, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> oh and temple fortune as well, just up from golders green (it's where i lived but no one has ever heard of it ) it's about 15 minute walk from golders green tube, regular buses up and down the finchley road, nearer the heath, felt pretty central when i was there



Even I've heard of Temple Fortune..

Bloody long way from my house though


----------



## PacificOcean (Jul 26, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> oh and temple fortune as well, just up from golders green (it's where i lived but no one has ever heard of it ) it's about 15 minute walk from golders green tube, regular buses up and down the finchley road, nearer the heath, felt pretty central when i was there



Or Northern West Hampstead.  

It's really expensive round there.

I lived in Colindale.  It's the most depressing place on Earth.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 26, 2007)

omnipotent said:
			
		

> Hi, I need some advice about the places to live along the Northern line. I might be getting a job near edgemore so will be looking for a place up that way.
> 
> I need to know stuff like; safety at night on the streets, shops, tube and bus fares into london/Edgeware (oops) bars and clubs etc.
> 
> ...


My sister lived in Edgeware for a bit. It's safer than most places, it's got ok shops, dunno about clubs, It's quite far out, it will take you the best part of an hour to get into the centre of town.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 26, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Or Northern West Hampstead.
> 
> It's really expensive round there.
> 
> I lived in Colindale.  It's the most depressing place on Earth.



Is there anything at colindale apart from that massive estate?


----------



## PacificOcean (Jul 26, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> Is there anything at colindale apart from that massive estate?



That's acutally Graham Park.

Colindale is the other way from the station and is just miles of suburban semis.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 26, 2007)

Ah. I always turn in the Grahame Park direction.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jul 26, 2007)

Acutally I just remembered there is something in Colindale.

It's where the British Library stores all their newspapers and magazines.


----------



## sleepyhead (Jul 26, 2007)

There's far more to Colindale/Grahame Park than just the British Newspaper Library archive - we also have the RAF Museum.. erm, and that's about it.  

Back to the original post: as others have said, Golders Green is probably the nicest area alongside the Northern Line (Edgware Branch). It's well served by bus and coach; Thameslink from Cricklewood or West Hampstead (both a very short bus ride away). A safe place to live, too.


----------



## Cid (Jul 26, 2007)

tbh Chalk Farm to GG is all pretty nice (although I'm pretty sure GG is far and away the safest)... Very expensive to live there though. Hendon's not bad.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 26, 2007)

Cid said:
			
		

> tbh Chalk Farm to GG is all pretty nice (although I'm pretty sure GG is far and away the safest)... Very expensive to live there though. Hendon's not bad.



Yes - I'd go for Hendon. GG has got quite expensive.

Nothing ever happens in either Hendon or GG. In fact Hendon is particularly safe as it is where the big police training college is so loads of coppers about. Not much good if you want to buy drugs though


----------



## lighterthief (Jul 26, 2007)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Yes - I'd go for Hendon. GG has got quite expensive.
> 
> Nothing ever happens in either Hendon or GG. In fact Hendon is particularly safe as it is where the big police training college is so loads of coppers about. Not much good if you want to buy drugs though


Christ, used to buy loads of drugs in Hendon


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 27, 2007)

I've heard that Morden is a pretty decent place to live


----------



## Cid (Jul 27, 2007)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> Christ, used to buy loads of drugs in Hendon



Yep, me too... 

I've walked round there early morning and late at night (used to know some people with a house up there, had some great parties), never really anything going on, certainly never felt threatened. Go down with a couple of mates and have a look round.


----------



## Froots (Jul 30, 2007)

I spent 22 years in Burnt Oak so i would avoid it like the plague 

*Edgware *is nice and quite a safe area, pubs are ok but nothing overly great
*Burnt Oak* - pubs are for the locals 
*Colindale* - avoid Graham Park to live in - its not as bad as people make it out to  be but i wouldn't live there
*Hendon* - west hendon is a bit urgh but i love hendon central and Brent street - Massive park that looks over the whole area - have some good pubs  that are open late 
*Mill Hill* - Lush love the place a few nice bars
*Golders Green* as above


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2007)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> Even I've heard of Temple Fortune..
> 
> Bloody long way from my house though



no one seemed to know where i lived then, i always had to say up the road from golders green


----------



## yield (Jul 31, 2007)

Atari-ya in Temple Fortune is excellent. Best sushi I've ever had.




			
				Froots said:
			
		

> I spent 22 years in Burnt Oak so i would avoid it like the plague
> 
> *Edgware *is nice and quite a safe area, pubs are ok but nothing overly great



The Mason's Arms in Edgware ain't that friendly. 2jays second hand bookshop is cheap and good, if that's your thing.

All in all I'd agree with Froots.


----------

